# New tank ideas



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm looking for ideas as to what to place in my 65 gallon tank. What i'm looking for is a single fish, or a small group......3, maybe 4. Anything you can suggest is appreciated.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

What are the tank dimentions?


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

48x18x17


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

well for a specie tank then a oscar or midas or if u want 3 or 4 cichlids then go with africans and the type depends on ur likes. or breeding then go with jack demspeys


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I would do a pair of like cutteri and another smaller pair of centrals, like mexitico blues. Anything from the convict and firemouth groups really. Or rainbows.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

If you want a single fish I'd go with a midas or a flowerhorn.

If I was going to do a group I guess I might do sajicas...with a nice big school of larger tetras and some fancy plecos.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

How about this list....

Green Terror (false)
Jack Dempsey
Salvini
Oscar

Would i be able to mix any of these 2 in my tank, or would i just have to do a single fish?


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

No one has anything to say?


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Mike,

IMO oscars get pretty big and I dont know how compatible it would be a salvini AND a JD and then trowing a green terror into the mix. But I am by no means an expert on any of these fish.

maybe some HRPs?

just my 3.5 cents worth


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey thanks for the response, i was just thinking of matching 2 of those fish at most, or doing just a single "wet pet" tank


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I say go with rainbow cichlids. small peaceful and breed well in crowded comditions because of how they live in nature, small pools with a high density.

O rainbow cichlids and sajicas. apair of each would be a nice setup with a scool of red tetras like serpeas. Oh an dimish lighting talk about colors. Both sets of cichlids change colors when breeding and the serpea tetras just look awsome with subdewd lighting.

Ppost pics when you get it up and running K?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Oscar definitely cool. Maybe a couple sevrums.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

I was also thinking about just a green terror

BIGJAGLOVER,
That seems like an interesting tank too, i'll have to research the fish a little more.


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Salvini and an EBJD would be nice.

Or an FM pair with the Salvini as fry control (something I'd like to try).

Sajica/Rainbow pairs and tetra school sound good too.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey AfricanMike,

Do you have one or two favorites out of that list you mentioned?
If you could name one or two 'must-haves' out of those fish, it would be easier for folks to make recommendations based on that.

BV


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Actually, my 2 "favorites" would be the green terror and oscar, i like the looks of both and i like that they're carnivores.........basically, i want 1 or 2 large fish that i can give feeders to on occasion cause i love to watch their hunting skills opcorn: , but i dont want something thats gonna cause a blood bath, lol i.e. piranha  An oscar is always a fun option, but i was just looking for something a little different. I got into this hobby cause of my dad and brother, they've had numerous aquariums when i was growing up and usually it was an oscar, so for me an oscar is kinda the norm, but as stated, always a good option. Just looking for something a little different, especially since i just got out of mbuna.

I should also add that i have a 29L that i was thinking of putting a pair of convicts in for my own feeders when they start to breed.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Does that help?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Personally speaking I'd go with a flowerhorn! Beautiful, aggressive fish - they are very bold and interact well with their owners. IME more so than an oscar which often have sulking sessions. Not that I don't love my oscar! But if I had to choose between the two of them I'd go with the FH just because she is so much bolder.
I had to comment about the rainbows being peaceful. Maybe some of them are but the ones I have are little terrors!! They have killed several small fish and torn each other up! No, not peaceful at all IMO!!


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

i wasnt sure you could keep an FH in a 65 gallon, thats also a thought.........what are thoughts on a green terror, i hear alot of arguement with oscars and midas and FH now, but really nothing on the green terror, thanks for all the responses :thumb:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

A green terror would work as a single fish aquarium. But also out of your list you could do a jd and a salvini. IMO it would be better than one big fish because they would compete to catch your live feeders. All of the fish you mentioned will get big enough to eat them. From what i've seen oscars just gulp them down, not much to watch....


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Ya thats true that would be better than just tossing them in and letting a single fish pick which one he wanted to go after


----------

